# [client mail] Inserer une image qui ne soit pas considerer comme piece jointe



## canardquiroule (20 Juillet 2004)

Salut
je voudrais savoir si il existe une astuce pour inserer une image dans un message mais qu'elle ne soit pas considerer comme une piece jointe. Il faudrais qu'elle fasse partie du message puisque c'est pour une newsletter.
J'ai essayé avec Mail, Outlock et entourage mais y a rien a faire.
Je pensais que la solution serrais de faire ça en html, mais apres impossible de coller le code dans la source du message.....   
Quelqun aurais une solution ?


----------



## Telonioos (20 Juillet 2004)

pour envoyer un mail en html tu peux aller voir ici :

http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=209

l'article est plutôt bien fait, ya de quoi faire


----------



## GLX (26 Juillet 2004)

canardquiroule a dit:
			
		

> ...
> J'ai essayé avec Mail, Outlock et entourage mais y a rien a faire....


  La question est récurente...

  Pourtant, Mozilla le fait, Netscape aussi et je suppose que Thunderbird aussi.


----------

